# Angeln in Beruwela(Sri Lanka)



## KarauschenKarl (3. Oktober 2016)

Guten Tag, ich möchte gerne Heute Abend und in den darauf folgenden Tagen an die Flussmündung in Beruwela angeln gehen. Meine Frage ist soll ich auf irgendwas achten und welche Köder sollte ich verwenden? Zudem würde mich interessieren was man. dort alles fängt. 

Danke im voraus.


----------

